
Pangolins Are Suspected as a Potential Coronavirus Host - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/10/science/pangolin-coronavirus.html
======
crmrc114
This is not a thing I knew existed:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangolin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangolin)

